# الاوراق المطلوبة لاستخراج اقامة الزوجة والابناء( القادمين من خارج المملكة) (11-1-2012)



## engmsadeq (11 يناير 2012)

*الاوراق المطلوبة لاستخراج اقامة الزوجة والابناء( القادمين من خارج المملكة) (11-1-2012)*
1- عدد 2 صورة شخصية 4 × 6 للزوجة
2- عدد 2 صورة شخصية 4× 6 لكل ابن من الابناء
3- فحص طبى يجرى بأى مركز طبى معتمد للزوجة
4- اذا كان الابناء رضع او سنهم صغير فيكتفى بصورة من شهادة التطعيمات اما اذا كان الابناء كبار فيتم عمل فحص طبى لكل ابن
5- أصل جواز سفر الزوجة والابناء
6- صورة من جواز سفر الزوجة والابناء
7- صورة من اقامة رب الاسرة
8- تعبئة الاستمارة الخاصة باضافة تابع وختمها من الكفيل (يتم عمل استمارة مستقلة للزوجة واستمارة مستقلة لكل ابن من الابناء) مع مراعاة ملىء الاستمارة بشكل صحيح والاستمارة موجودة بموقع الجوازات على الرابط التالى http://www.gdp.gov.sa/?id=2015 و ها تنزل ملف اسمه طلب إصدار وتجديد رخصة إقامة ،تأشيرة سفر، نقل خدمات، إضافة تابع، نقل معلومات وها تلاقى الملف عبارة عن صفحتين قم بتعبئة الصفحة الاولى فقط اما الصفحة الاخرى فلا تقم بتعبئتها حيث انها غير مهمه ولا يحتاجو اليها.
9- ها تلاقى مكتوب تعليمات خاصة بالاوراق المطلوبة لعمل الاقامة للزوجة والابناء قم بقراءة التعليمات ولكن يوجد فى التعليمات شىىء لا يحتاجونه وهو (احضار عدد 2 صورة جماعية ملونة أو شمسية حديثة مقاس (6×4) ) وهذا الطلب غير ضرورى ولا يطلبوه فى الجوازات . 
10- ها تروح الجوازات فى طريق الملك فهد الدور الأول اضافة المواليد ( وخالى بالك فى صالتين صالة خاصة باضافة تابع مولود داخل المملكة وصالة خاصة باضافة تابع مولود خارج المملكة) فقم بالسؤال قبل ما تقعد. 
11- جميع ما سبق خاص باستخراج اقامة الزوجة والابناء المولودين خارج المملكة واذا كان الطفل مولود داخل المملكة فهناك اجراءات اخرى تتبع


----------



## اشاير (30 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده ضرورى انا مهندس وطلعت الاقامه من غير اشتراك فى الهيئه ومكتوب فيها انى مهندس ومعايا كل ما يثبت انى مهندس من شهادات موثقه .......هل هليطلبوا منى اشتراك الهيئه عند الاستقدام للزوجه وشكرا ؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيدعبدالجواد (28 مايو 2014)

نعم سوف يطلبو منك خطاب تعريف من الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين وده على فكرة موجود داخل الموقع الخاص بك فى الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين يعني لازم تشترك فى الهيئة وعلى فكرة الاقامه التي طلعت ليك فيها شك كبير يكون المندوب الشركة ظبط حد علشان الكفيل مفروض يدفع تقربيا 1250 ريال للهيئة وان كل الاوراق الخاصة بك داخل المملكة مرتبطة بالهيئة الهندسية


----------

